# Two Zebra Finch Pairs



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Guys,

My parents have decieded to buy two pairs (male + female) of zebra finches. They are now in a slightly bigger cage ( approx 18" wide, 12" deep and 24" high) after I bought up several web pages which suggested the original cage (around 1 foot cube) was inadequate for one let alone 4 birds.

Main question is, one male has claimed all the nesting boxes (now 3), and won't tolerate the other male at all. Both females seem to roost with the one male at night with the other on his own.

Will they eventually co-exist or is this the start of problems?

Help appreciated, hopefully parents will listen to me if you make any suggestions...

Regards,

Lee


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Buy another cage and keep them in pairs.

I've got my females in a cage and the males in separate cages at the moment - the males are coming into breeding condition and are too aggressive to keep together.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Def one pair to a cage for breeding. In a big aviary there would be more space for the males to get away from each other. A cage that was longer rather then higher would be better. Those wooden box cages with wire fronts are very popular for breeding small birds, the enclosed design gives them some security. Universal Single Breeding Cage you generally attach the nestbox to the outside, then you can inspect without opening the cage. I know finches are tiny, but they are active birds and do need to be able to exercise.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you will get one dom cock. Tyically Zebras cant be housed in in multiple pairs in small cages.

You can have a trio though of one cock and 2 hens.

bengies will breed in in groups however.

I use twin breeders from superpets. I have 30" twins. I can then remove the slide if i want one big breeder or put it back in to make 2 

john


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the replys guys, have relayed the information to my parents. I think they are going to buy a 2nd cage, but for the time being they have settled a little.

regards,

Lee


----------

